# Revolt x tuning issues



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you try lowering your rest or raising your nock point?

What rest are you using? Could be drop away timing

Did you try another clutch grip? Too much or too little wrist on the grip can do this. 

Another thing you could try is lengthening your d loop, maybe you're dropping your release shoulder s bit and, with a short d loop this might affect arrow flight.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have raised d loop and lowered rest. I’ve shot Hoyt for years with grip removed. Revolt has a higher grip. May be an issue


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dbyrum72 said:


> I have raised d loop and lowered rest. I’ve shot Hoyt for years with grip removed. Revolt has a higher grip. May be an issue


Drop down in spine 
With a stiffer spine arrow you will have a tendency to fight a nock low condition with the Revolt’s 

For instance 
I generally shoot 300’s or 330’s with my specs, on my Revolt X I had to drop down to a 340 spine to have tune settings where I wanted them and clean up vertical nock travel. 

Revolt X specs
28” draw @ 73.5 # 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobey (Feb 3, 2017)

When I set up both my revolt x‘s I had to set my starting point at 3/4 berger and 1/8” nock high. Once I did that I was able to get it perfect. First one i had to restart 3 times because I refused to believe I would need it that high. the second I started as stated above and I was 3 arrows to a bullet hole.


----------



## tsasser (Nov 16, 2019)

Took me way longer than normal with my rx4, sometimes ya just gotta take a break and come back to it.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wha


tsasser said:


> Took me way longer than normal with my rx4, sometimes ya just gotta take a break and come back to it.


What did you come up with?

I’m in the same bow the arrow sitting on the string nock high but shooting pretty darn good right now

mayplay with mine more because I’m not a fan of the tune but sometimes I wonder why mess with it when it shoots even if it’s not quote on quote perfect


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Benjamin59 said:


> Wha
> 
> What did you come up with?
> 
> ...


Those that have been around awhile would remember the day most your bows tuned nock high. 

It’s just a matter of how they engineer the cam tracks in relation to static settings and what it’s like dynamically. 

As long as its not nock low and shoots clean vertical nock travel you won’t have any issues. 

* as long as your cam synch is within reason *

Once you lose that lock in feel on the Bowtechs at full draw you will start having issues in vertical group spreads do to the inconsistencies pulling into the backwall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Those that have been around awhile would remember the day most your bows tuned nock high.
> 
> It’s just a matter of how they engineer the cam tracks in relation to static settings and what it’s like dynamically.
> 
> ...


I agree with that 100% it’s really hard to tel on the bowtech because the draw stops get small indents in them. I have it now that the top hits a hair before the bottom I’ll see how that shoot tonight 

what bow are you shooting at the moment I usually love to see your inout


----------



## tsasser (Nov 16, 2019)

Benjamin59 said:


> Wha
> 
> What did you come up with?
> 
> ...


I ended up doing some yolk tuning and got it shooting well finally. Had a slight cam lean.


----------

